# [Multimedia] Miracast (pendiente)

## expobi

¿Alguien sabe como implementar 'miracast' en gentoo?

Quiero duplicar la pantalla en la TV.

Recuerdo que en su día implemente un servidor minidlna en el PC y con una aplicación en el móvil para gestionar el listado del minidlna podía ver películas en la TV. ahora lo que pretendo es duplicar la pantalla del PC en la TV, 

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda.

----------

